# A TTOC member at last!



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Better late than never huh! I signed up last night, how long will it be until I know my membership number?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

not long ,how does 01718 suit you? :wink:


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> not long ,how does 01718 suit you? :wink:


No I don't like that one, pick again!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Who has 007? 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome and about bloody time :wink: 
Want to buy a carbon engine cover :wink:


----------

